# Wie mach ich ein "Eye Magic" - pic?



## Diseina (18. Juli 2002)

hoi hoi...  letztens das gesehen:                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





das sind ja diese sachen, wo wenn man schielt irgendwas erkennt 

aber wie kann ich so n pick selber machen?


----------



## Vitalis (18. Juli 2002)

Bei Corel Photopaint geht sowas mit dem Effekt(Filter) "3D-Stereorauschen". Falls Photoshop das nicht kann, dann gibt es sicher Tools...


----------



## foxx21 (18. Juli 2002)

lalala

da war doch grad was vor kurzem


hier


----------



## Mythos007 (18. Juli 2002)

Meinst Du soetwas ?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (18. Juli 2002)

Gemeint sind Stereogramme. Dies sind Bilder, die beim "hindurchstarren" ein 3D-Objekt erkennen lassen.

Siehe -> http://home.in.tum.de/~schmid/prg/stereo/noframesd.html

Ein Freeware-Programm zum Erstellen solcher Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.freewarepage.de/download/470.shtml

Damit lassen sich o.g. Bilder mit Schwarz-Weiß rauschen, aber auch die gleichen Bilder mit Farbtexturen erstellen.

so long, Fluke


----------



## Nino (18. Juli 2002)

@Mythos007
Wie hast du das gemacht? =)


----------



## Diseina (18. Juli 2002)

thx Fluke 

das hat mir geholfen...

@ Nino: n weisses bild mit störung.. T auswahlform aussenrum ein paarmal verschoben jeweils ein pic gespeichert und dann als gif zusammengeklatdscht    denk ich mal

*g*


----------



## foxx21 (19. Juli 2002)

naja ich denke das von m ist ganz einfach gemacht


das T ist statisch und rundherum animiert

oder lieg ich da falsch 

klär mich auf mythos


----------

